# Any songs or bands you don't get?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Any songs or bands you don't get? Like, basically, are there songs or bands that a lot of people like and you just don't get _why_?

For me, there's 2 main songs:

Justin Timberlake-What Comes Around





So I have major problems with this song and I wish I knew musical terms or whatver cuz I know I'm on to something for why I hate this song

So, I hate the beat, it's just mediocre to me, like it's trying too hard to be a sad tragic song, and I hate the way he sings"what goes around comes around goes around comes back around," I don't know I just really think that's the most awful part of the song

And if I'm not mistaken this stupid song won a ****ing grammy

Leona Lewis-Bleeding Love





Ok, I do not get why people love this song-I mean that one part of the song where the music slows down, and Leona really uses her voacl range, I'll admit thats a good part of the song......but the rest of it?-the whole backbeat of the song sound like a really bad 80s song backbeat

Portishead

Ok, so I'd heard of this band numerous times and I always thought cuz of the weird gross name, that it was some Slipknot type metal band.....then, I actually listened to their albums thru the sampler on Amazon, and youtube, and I hate all their music

I honestly don't get why people LOVE them-guess it's just a preference thing...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i totally know what you mean, im a huge music fan and i dont like to put down someone elses taste in music, but i never knew why anyone likes "black hole sun" by soundgarden. to me its such a terrible song, but it gets played all the time.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't like lady Gaga...I really just don't understand how she is so popular.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


> i never knew why anyone likes "black hole sun" by soundgarden


I like that song, but I can understand why you would say that.

There are a lot of songs that I didn't like the first few times I heard them, but they grew on me.

I never got the Smashing Pumpkins. I find Billy Corgan's voice to be annoying. About the only song by them I like is "1979" even that I very rarely listen to.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

southward said:


> I don't like lady Gaga...I really just don't understand how she is so popular.


Me neither.

I don't get a lot of indie bands either. They all sound the same to me, but I guess something about them makes them really popular. What though?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tom waits


:tiptoe

i can get why people like him, but i just can't get that into him. which is odd because it's the kind of music i'd probably really enjoy. *shrugs*


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

anything from Nothing to Fear's list.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I like that song,


I love Black hole sun too, it's like my fave song of theirs


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Rap. At least mainstream rap made within the past 10 years. I don't get if its like a joke, and they're sitting behind the scenes laughing and counting their money, or if it's supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

radiohead, pink floyd, nirvana....they all bore me to tears.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't get most music. But in particular, all my music-snob friends absolutely love Rufus Wainwright, but he annoys the **** out of me.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> Kings of Leon. They're just... crap.


Oh dear heavens, I hate them!
I like Black Hole Sun too, but it's not the type of song I'd listen to regularly....I also abhor Smashing Pumpkins. 
That song with Nelly and Tim McGraw makes me want to claw my ear drums out :afr Over and Over Again? or something like that. *barf*
I like Muse tons more than Radiohead, but I like Creep by them.
I also cannot stand Coldplay....The Scientist was ok, but the rest is not my cup o' tea


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

the pumpkins are awesome, im also from chicago so im a little biased lol.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty much anything in the top 40.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> Kings of Leon. They're just... crap.


agreed. :yes


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The church..I don't get their song called "reptile" although I love it LOL


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

People always hate me when I say this...

The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Anything that's popular and made in the last 15 years. Early 90s grunge/modern rock was the last time you could still turn on the radio and hear a good song.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The Fall

Judging by my taste in music I should love them but their sound just doesn't do it for me for some reason. I will likely give them another go soon.


----------



## Cutegirl (Oct 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Portishead
> 
> Ok, so I'd heard of this band numerous times and I always thought cuz of the weird gross name, that it was some Slipknot type metal band.....then, I actually listened to their albums thru the sampler on Amazon, and youtube, and I hate all their music
> 
> I honestly don't get why people LOVE them-guess it's just a preference thing...


The name isn't a horrible name rofl.. It's the name of a town in south-west England. When I heard it for the first time I didn't think the name sounded horrible at all, and I don't understand how for you, the name 'Slipknot' comes to mind when you hear 'Portishead'..... That's lunacy.

WHACK!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Leona Lewis-Bleeding Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with so much.
Whenever this song comes on, I turn it and people ask me the same thing, "Why did you turn it? How do you not like this song?" I always reply, "Easy. My ears don't like it, so it tells my brain that it's annoyed by the noise, and I turn it." That probably makes no sense, but people don't ask me anything else about it after that.

My main one has to be all the Disney music. I'm sorry to anyone who likes/loves it, but what is so good about it? None of these people can sing, not in my opinion. They got picked to 'act' in shows, and most of them can't really act, then Disney decided that they would be great as singers and got them signed. Now, they are famous 'singers' and everyone is _in love_ with them. I don't get it.

Britney Spears. Now, when I was going through my 'happy, teeny bopper phase', which lasted all of 20 minutes, I liked it. It was pretty wholesome, so I could see why people liked it... in a way, but now, wow, it's nothing but sex. Not saying sex is bad, but I see now that it can be overdone to the point of insanity. I know she/ her management is trying to really get her back out there and make her as appealing as before, but I would think they could do it in a more subtle way. I really didn't have tat much of a problem with it, because I don't really listen to her, but when my 6 year old niece started singing about 'Amy', well, it came to my attention that her sexy music is really strange. I don't get it. I don't really get her appeal. Well, guys, I see why they like her, even if they don't like her music, but *I *don't get it.

Rap. I like some rap, but most of it from after the 90s just seems really bad and all about drinking, getting b****es, and _hitting up a club_ or _going stupid_. I don't know who relates to that, but not me. I really only listen to music I can relate to. If I can't relate, I usually don't like it and don't get it.


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Soulja Boy enough said


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

ACDC, The Beatles, Nirvana, the top 40 "hit" songs (lady gaga and the like), smashing pumkins is so-so, most rap songs. I think the "hit" songs in quotes pretty much sums it up lol! xD

I like trip hop but I don't like hip hop! =]


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Coldplay. One or two songs I like but I hate hate hate Chris Martin. I can't stand Gwyneth Paltrow either, so that might have something to do with it. 
Also... Pearl Jam. I tried so hard to like them but they just bore me to death. 
And most R'n'B.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Iced Soul said:


> I agree with so much.
> Whenever this song comes on, I turn it and people ask me the same thing, "Why did you turn it? How do you not like this song?" I always reply, "Easy. My ears don't like it, so it tells my brain that it's annoyed by the noise, and I turn it." That probably makes no sense, but people don't ask me anything else about it after that.


makes perfect sense to me. i hate it when people ask, "how can you not like <insert>?" obviously because everyone likes different things. what a stupid question. :no


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> People always hate me when I say this...
> 
> *The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.*


:yes I'm sorry- but I totally agree with you. I like Paul McCartney when he went solo and did RAM, but the Beatles... ugh.

Some bands I don't get; Coldplay, Aids Wolf (just listen to 30 seconds of this and you'll know what I mean) I tried so hard to like this but I just couldn't. 





I didn't get Björk for the longest time... I kind of do now. She's alright I guess. Paramore.. generic.. boring. :duck Celene Dion... anything on the Top 40. Why do people like the song 'I Gotta Feeling' so much? It's nothing special.


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Anything that's popular and made in the last 15 years. Early 90s grunge/modern rock was the last time you could still turn on the radio and hear a good song.


This :yes


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I can't understand how anyone could not like the smashing pumpkins... <3

As far as my pick would be (beyond the obvious nickelback, theory/deadman, etc, etc), I could have to say most mainstream rap. It seriously makes no sense to me. The songs aren't even relatible...or anything really.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most generic 60s rock, especially blues rock. Can't stand it. I like some of the music from that era (early jazz fusion and prog rock), but all your well-known overrated trash like Rolling Stones, Cream etc just makes me cringe. It's like listening to someone scraping a chalkboard.

I also don't get why people like all this Indie crap. It all sounds the same to me. Generic riffs through ugly sounding Big Muff'd VOX amps, lo-fi sounding drums and vocals and either meaningless lyrics with no musicality in the vocals, or emo lyrics with out of tune vocals. What a terrible genre.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

This: 




I remember when that song came out and everyone in my class was talking about them like they were the greatest thing ever. "Where were you while we were getting high." Oh, wow, he said high and you're 13 and don't really understand what that means. Yeah.

Wonderwall was actually the most annoying, though. Everyone would always be singing that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Havalina said:


> I can't understand how anyone could not like the smashing pumpkins. <3


:yes


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't understand teen pop stars who sing poor covers of songs from the 80's, and then get credited for being so "original" and "talented". You don't need to have any talent to be a musician any more, it's all about branding a pretty face to sell merchandise.

I also don't get the *****cat dolls. I think it's funny that they claim to be role models who empower women. How are lip syncing strippers supposed to be empowering?

**Edit** LOL! Even the SA forums censor think's they're too sleazy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

hiimnotcool said:


> People always hate me when I say this...
> 
> The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.


Completely agree with you on this. When I hear their music, I just cringe.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm surprised I didn't think of them earlier. Perhaps I'm so apathetic towards them that they didn't pop into my head until someone else mentioned them, but I totally, totally agree about the Beatles and Nirvana. Both have some great songs and I don't _dislike_ them. I just don't understand the level of worship they receive. Nirvana in particular, at least the beatles did some revolutionary things in the way the music business was run (which may have been coincidental with the time they were coming up).


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Any songs or bands you don't get? Like, basically, are there songs or bands that a lot of people like and you just don't get _why_?
> 
> For me, there's 2 main songs:
> 
> ...


I love JT, great pop music. Not some world changing music but quality pop.

For me it's Radiohead. Look good music, but jesus just because you listen to radiohead does not make you smarter or a better person than me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Cutegirl said:


> The name isn't a horrible name rofl.. It's the name of a town in south-west England. When I heard it for the first time I didn't think the name sounded horrible at all, and I don't understand how for you, the name 'Slipknot' comes to mind when you hear 'Portishead'..... That's lunacy.
> 
> WHACK!



oh my god, your post gave me a good laugh!

Ok, so, yeah, I already knew that Portishead was the name of an english town, i learned that that while ago, when I started lisetning to ther music on amazon and ****........

And, "portishead" does too sound like a gross name!

Ok, let's break it down, the _portis_ part to me sounds like a foreign object/organism, and esp, the "is" part, sounds like something slimy.....

the _head_ part sounds like the head of something slimy-it also has subconscious phallic connotations to it

So all in all, portishead sounds like it might be the name of some gross looking slimy organism, or a part of said organism

Ummm, soo yeah


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Iced Soul said:


> Rap. I like some rap, but most of it from after the 90s just seems really bad and all about drinking, getting b****es, and _hitting up a club_ or _going stupid_. I don't know who relates to that, but not me. I really only listen to music I can relate to. If I can't relate, I usually don't like it and don't get it.


As they say... "you can't spell crap without rap!" :duck



xXSadiXx said:


> Country


:ditto And boy bands.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, there are so many. In terms of genres, I don't get rap, country, most jazz or metal. I don't understand why so many people love bands like Nickelback and Evanescence. They make me want to rip my ears off. Also, a lot of indie is really awful, and I am not happy with the recent 80s revival, e.g., La Roux uke


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

most chart music is horrible bland x factor simon cowell **** does nothing for me or rap music :bahthe best music is stuff like alan parsons project kansas styx spocks beard magnum creative musicians and great songs also liking metal bands with melody like helloween iron maiden hammerfall rhapsody manowar ect :evil


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

*makes a list*

PITBULL - THIS ISN'T EVEN MUSIC! makes me want to pull my hair out
CALVIN HARRIS - bland, boring, dance rubbish
cascada - make my ears bleed
leona lewis - bores me to tears
arctic monkeys
dizzee rascal - i seriously don't get why this guy is so popular
chipmunk - grr
N-Dubz 
westlife - booooring
jay sean
miley cyrus
Taio Cruz
jay-Z
Tinsy Spider
david guetta
young soul rebels

and how could I forget - La Roux! 

and I think that's about it 
yay i love lists


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I don't understand why so many people love bands like Nickelback and Evanescence. They make me want to rip my ears off.


Aw. I love Evanescence. They've been one of my favorite bands for years now. :| I don't understand why everyone hates them. Amy has a gorgeous voice and I love the focus on piano. But then again, if all people hear are the singles, than I understand. The singles are very mainstream oriented. Oh well, I guess everyone has their own opinions.

But I do agree with your opinion of Nickelback. Woah... all their songs sound the same. Blah and generic. My dad thinks they are so 'rock' though. :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

As a Canadian I feel the need to personally apologize to everyone for Nickelback. I remember the good old days when I only had to apologize for Celine Dion. Sigh...


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

paramore and death cab for cutie? there's probably lots more but these two bands i've attempted to break into several times but it just never happens. :stu 

btw portishead is pretty weird, but i love em. :kma


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

fluch said:


> I never really got Sonic Youth either...to be fair I haven't listened to them for a long time though, & when I did I was going through a horrible phase. I guess they just didn't sound like I was expecting.
> 
> Or "Rockin' In The Free World" by Neil Young. He's recorded a lot of good things, but I don't know why people want to listen to that...I wish he would stop playing it live...


:O _blasphemy_. i'm sort of kidding, i respect others' opinions on music. i don't know what you've heard but you might be more into their earlier albums, they are a bit more noisey/experimental.. Bad Moon Rising (1985), EVOL (1986), Sister (1987), and to a lesser extent Daydream Nation (1988.). i still can't get enough of DDN even though its always such a common answer when people name their favourite, i mostly listen to the live versions of those songs, they're the best ever when i feel like playing air drums and belting out along with kim gordon.

i definitely feel you on "Rockin' In The Free World". i can't really stand that song, i actually felt a bit bored when i saw him live and they played that song but every other person in the arena |) seemed to be having the time of their lives. i guess its kind of seen as "the" canadian rock anthem or something like that.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

every time i hear nickelback on the radio i am disgusted to the point of violence.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I just don't get Feist.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

tree1609 said:


> every time i hear nickelback on the radio i am disgusted to the point of violence.


lol. same here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> I don't get most music.


I find myself in the same position. Can't stand music snobs. So when someone starts reeling off a list of band names and asking me questions about them...I'm completely lost. I'll then have to admit to not really knowing much about any of the artists mentioned, and they'll tell me (in all their snobbery) about how i'm "missing out". And I have to tell them I have different taste and that I'm content with what I choose to listen to. I'm missing out on jack s*** if I don't listen to something I won't enjoy.

It's all about preference. There's no such thing as "bad music", so long as somebody likes it, in my opinion though.

Anyway, the only thing that really annoys me is the radio. Well, I should say the "popular" radio stations that choose about 20 "hit songs" and overplay the hell outta them. It all sounds the same to me. Autotune is especially annoying, at least in songs where you'd figure the artist would use their natural voice etc. The good part about this, is that no one is forcing me to listen to the radio :lol.


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

southward said:


> I don't like lady Gaga...I really just don't understand how she is so popular.


Agreed!!!!

She is confusing. I guess her songs are catchy, but I just can't get into it.

Also, the excessive autotune phase in general. It's just annoying.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

namastecadet said:


> paramore and death cab for cutie? there's probably lots more but these two bands i've attempted to break into several times but it just never happens. :stu
> 
> btw portishead is pretty weird, but i love em. :kma


I love Paramore. In fact, I was just listening to them a few minutes ago. I guess they are not for everyone. :b


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

U2. While I think that they are pretty talented, and have had a fantastic career, I just think it's the most vanilla boring crap. EASILY the most overrated band ever imho. I believe the value of music lies in its ability to provoke a passionate response from the listener, and I just feel like most of their stuff is incredibly flat in this regard. Coldplay is obviously trying to use the U2 formula, and by god it seems to be working lol. I hate how when you ask a casual music fan who some of their favorite bands are inevitably they will put U2 or Coldplay on their list. Also how full of **** bono is with all the philanthrapy bs. They're the most corporate band on the face of the earth. lol I hate those douchebags. On the plus side the U2/Coldplay combination has great potential as a treatment for insomnia.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

hiimnotcool said:


> People always hate me when I say this...
> 
> The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.


You ain't alone man. Same with Zeppelin and most classic rock, really. Except I absolutely love Pink Floyd and consider them among my top 5 favorite groups.

I'm really into obscure progressive/experimental rock and don't "get" almost anything that's popular, be it pop, rap, R&B, or even (what passes for) mainstream "rock."

Oh, and I don't really get Muse, or why they seem to be gaining favor in the mainstream despite their weird, experimental style.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> As a Canadian I feel the need to personally apologize to everyone for Nickelback. I remember the good old days when I only had to apologize for Celine Dion. Sigh...


A simple apology would have sufficed back in the "How You Remind Me" or "Someday" era. Now, post-"Rock Star" and "Something In Your Mouth," I'm afraid significant monetary compensation is in order for the rest of the world if you guys want to retain any shred of dignity.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

fluch said:


> Also the Mars Volta. It seems like they try really hard to be experimental but still sound dull to me.


Cedric's lyrics are absurd to the point of being comical, but the music is absolutely electrifying to me. I can listen to all 75 minutes of "The Bedlam in Goliath" on a long road trip and then end up letting the CD start playing a second time when the last track ends. Thomas Pridgen is an exceptional dummer and brings so much energy to their already crazy style (probably why I particularly enjoy their past two albums so much).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

anomalous said:


> You ain't alone man. Same with Zeppelin and most classic rock, really. Except I absolutely love Pink Floyd and consider them among my top 5 favorite groups.
> 
> I'm really into obscure progressive/experimental rock and don't "get" almost anything that's popular, be it pop, rap, R&B, or even (what passes for) mainstream "rock."
> 
> Oh, and I don't really get Muse, or why they seem to be gaining favor in the mainstream despite their weird, experimental style.


Wow, I'm not sure how you can say that about Led Zeppelin, especially when you're a big Floyd fan. To each their own tho.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Anything that's popular and made in the last 15 years. Early 90s grunge/modern rock was the last time you could still turn on the radio and hear a good song.


Word. :yes


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anomalous said:


> You ain't alone man. Same with Zeppelin and most classic rock, really. Except I absolutely love Pink Floyd and consider them among my top 5 favorite groups.
> 
> I'm really into obscure progressive/experimental rock and don't "get" almost anything that's popular, be it pop, rap, R&B, or even (what passes for) mainstream "rock."
> 
> Oh, and I don't really get Muse, or why they seem to be gaining favor in the mainstream despite their weird, experimental style.


muse throws down man, not only are they great in general, but they are amazing live.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

anomalous said:


> Oh, and I don't really get Muse, or why they seem to be gaining favor in the mainstream despite their weird, experimental style.


What is this heresy???? Muse is bada**ly awesomeness!!!! Take it back, take it back :lol and I love Evanescence!!!

I also cannot stand John Mayer, Coheed and Cambria, The Dave Matthews Band, Train, or Counting Crows :no

...but to put Muse in this category is pure blashphemy 

...I'm kidding, sort of, I love Muse tons. They have a great style and put more into their music than most bands do these days :yes

I also tried to like Paramore, really hard, cus I like when girls rock on bands, but it just won't stick with me, Flyleaf either...wish I could like them, but it's just not working out that way


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The stuff I call "Vomit Metal." 

They're all just screaming unintelligible lyrics. I'm know a lot of it's about the guitar, but to me, it all sounds pretty much the same, so why are there so so so many bands that all do this? They could at least mix it up more and have some regular vocals and not just pure vomit the whole time. Geez.

I also do not care for melodic/symphonic metal. I really want to like it, too, 'cause it just seems like I would, but...nah. I don't like female vocalists for that, it's too operatic and intense and it kinda makes me want to laugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i forgot to mention - parkway drive, bring me the horizon, etc. music which people seem to think i'm into because my favourite band is the amity affliction. i'm really really not. x_x


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> and I hate the way he sings"what goes around comes around goes around comes back around," I don't know I just really think that's the most awful part of the song


really?...i though that was the best part of the song *shrugs*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> I also do not care for melodic/symphonic metal. I really want to like it, too, 'cause it just seems like I would, but...nah. I don't like female vocalists for that, it's too operatic and intense and it kinda makes me want to laugh.


Oh yes! Too overly dramatic for me :O


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> Aw. I love Evanescence. They've been one of my favorite bands for years now. :| I don't understand why everyone hates them. Amy has a gorgeous voice and I love the focus on piano. But then again, if all people hear are the singles, than I understand. The singles are very mainstream oriented. Oh well, I guess everyone has their own opinions.
> 
> But I do agree with your opinion of Nickelback. Woah... all their songs sound the same. Blah and generic. My dad thinks they are so 'rock' though. :b


Aww, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to offend you. It's just my opinion. Some people have said bad things about a few of my favourite bands, and it's annoying to read. Musical taste is totally subjective.


----------



## spacefiller (Apr 2, 2009)

Foo Fighters
Coldplay
Lonestar
System of a Down
Tears for Fears
Faith Hill
Iron Maiden
Polkadot Cadaver
Simple Plan
Shania Twain
Theory of a Deadman
The Killers
George
Amanda Marshall


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ohpewp said:


> The stuff I call "Vomit Metal."
> 
> They're all just screaming unintelligible lyrics. I'm know a lot of it's about the guitar, but to me, it all sounds pretty much the same, so why are there so so so many bands that all do this? They could at least mix it up more and have some regular vocals and not just pure vomit the whole time. Geez.
> 
> I also do not care for melodic/symphonic metal. I really want to like it, too, 'cause it just seems like I would, but...nah. I don't like female vocalists for that, it's too operatic and intense and it kinda makes me want to laugh.


The screaming is meant to add to the intensity of the music. Also, it's kind of an acquired taste. Bands in some genre can all sound the same if one does not have much experience with them.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I tend to like bands that most people don't get. Makes me feel special... like I know something they don't.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't get what I call, big pimpin rap. They boast about their accomplishments, all their money, hoes, and whatnot. All that stuff is very superficial, yet people really seem to like that music. Also, why should I or most people care if this person has money or not? I don't care how many girls you sleep with, what city you're from, what car you have, or whatever other stupid nonsense they boast about. 

Well, I get why people like it, but I don't know how they can stand the lyrics for very long.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Aww, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to offend you. It's just my opinion. Some people have said bad things about a few of my favourite bands, and it's annoying to read. Musical taste is totally subjective.


Oh, don't worry. I'm not offended, people have different taste. I was just shocked to see them put in the same sentence as Nickelback, now that's an insult. :b I've read a lot worse about my favorite bands, trust me. I always know I need to be on my guard when I read these types of topics.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Girl Talk. How is that even considered music? A laptop should never be considered as a musical instrument.

Also, Phoenix. I just don't get it. They seem to be everywhere.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel pretty special that no one has mentioned any of my favourite bands. :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lately, like in the past like one or 2 months that I've been in Atlanta, all the sugary sweet hip hop songs annoy me

Like before I loved Keri Hilson in that song with Timberland that came out a while ago, but now she just annoys me-I hate her song "Knock You Down"

And I hate these 2 hip hop songs that are out, I can't remember one, but the other one is "Whatacha Say " by Jason Derula 





I hate their syrupy sweet young high voices...esp the guy, I hate when r&b guys have such syrupy high voices. And I hate the lyrics "But when I become a star we'll be living so large''

I still like hip hop, like Drake's Song The Best I Ever Had, and I love the video too, but I just hate these r&b/hip hop songs with young trendy/"urban" young kids with their syrupy sweet voices

And I hate Kristinia Debarge-she's only famous cuz of her dad, she has a good voice, but her music sucks otherwise


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

metal, jack johnson, black eyed peas, coldplay, evanescence, linkin park


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

banjerbanjo said:


> Girl Talk. How is that even considered music? A laptop should never be considered as a musical instrument.


i can never understand when people say that. how is it disqualified as a musical instrument? it is an object that can create a composition of sounds through harmony, rhythm, melody, etc.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well ( being very careful ) I never understood the point of Daughtry. The songs never hook me. It just comes off as, just competent at best.

As for Lady Gaga... i think Poker Face was cool, yea she looked really hot in that song. That's all I can say for her.

Anyway, back to Dautghry, what exactly is special about this band ? They keep getting videos onto the VH1 Hot 20 while Coldplay and Muse hardly ever feature ? That makes no sense.
Coldplay outclasses dautry 5 /1 and Muse outclasses them 10 /1.

Even _Fireflies _by OwlCity is more memorable than any of the half-dozen songs I have heard of Daughtry.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Lately, like in the past like one or 2 months that I've been in Atlanta, all the sugary sweet hip hop songs annoy me
> 
> Like before I loved Keri Hilson in that song with Timberland that came out a while ago, but now she just annoys me-I hate her song "Knock You Down"
> 
> ...


 I agree with you but for some reason I heard that song Whatacha Say by Jason Derula on the raido the other day and I think the chorus is very good. There is no way that song is hip-hop by the way and the rest of the song is more of a piece of **** then lil wayne himself. I listen to a lot of hip-hop myself but only hip-hop that is philosophical and profound like Outkast, Blackstar, Kanye West (2003-2005)


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

Circle of Dead Children, Poison the Well, etc.

There has to be more coherent music for angry people, I'd imagine.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

System of a Down. The only song I liked was Lonely Day, but all the others almost made me deaf.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Other from the obvious like Nickelback and U2

Those bands like Silversun Pickups, Breaking Benjamin and Three Days Grace. I never heard such terrible music.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> radiohead, pink floyd, nirvana....they all bore me to tears.


oh but Pink Floyd is perfect for wallowing in depression!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Foo Fighters. They just seem really boring and repetitive and I find it hard to tell their songs apart.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Other from the obvious like Nickelback and U2
> 
> Those bands like Silversun Pickups, Breaking Benjamin and Three Days Grace. I never heard such terrible music.


i have a three days grace cd sitting in my room from when i was 13. :b


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Qoder said:


> This is pretty small minded. Tons of great music is electronic.
> 
> I'm not specifically a fan of Girl Talk (not even sure if I've ever heard of them before), but that's a lame reason to hate a band.


The thing about Girl Talk is that it isn't really a band. It's just a guy that stands on stage with a laptop. All he does is mashup popular songs.

I'm sure there's some music that you don't like. I don't think it makes either of us small-minded.



nothing to fear said:


> i can never understand when people say that. how is it disqualified as a musical instrument? it is an object that can create a composition of sounds through harmony, rhythm, melody, etc.


I understand what you're saying, but from my perspective it's a little different. The harmony, rhythm, melody, etc. that a laptop creates are all designed to simulate actual instruments. Anybody with no musical knowledge whatsoever can make a song on a laptop. I guess I just don't like it because I've had to work really hard and spend several hours a day learning the instruments that I play. The music loses a lot of merit to me when someone could have made it sitting at a computer while eating a hot pocket. I'd probably like the music if they made those sounds with real instruments.

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone. It's just a sore subject to me. I'm just stating my opinion, I'm not trying to get people to stop listening to electronic music or anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Everything in the Rap/RnB and Country Genres. Oh and U2, ESPECIALLY U2.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tvgirl48 said:


> And my Bob Dylan rule still stands, I don't care how good the lyrics are, if I don't like the vocals I just can't listen to it.


I feel the same way; lyrics are of very little interest to me when it comes to music. When I want words, I read. I turn to music for something else. For me, the voice is just another instrument, and I'm more interested in how it's being used than in what it's saying. I don't even pay attention to lyrics a lot of the time.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The Killers and Kings of Leon. I can't discern anything that makes them stand out from other bands (other than the KoL song "Charmer"). Yet they're playing big arena shows.

In the 1980s, I didn't get the appeal of Poison and Ratt and similar bands. In the 1990s, it was Collective Soul, Alanis Morrisette, Third Eye Blind and Matchbox 20.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

TheRob said:


> The Killers and Kings of Leon. I can't discern anything that makes them stand out from other bands (other than the KoL song "Charmer"). Yet they're playing big arena shows.


I know what you mean, but maybe you should listen the the first and second album from Kings of Leon. I can't stand thier last two albums, but the first two were way different. They were actually a rock band.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

banjerbanjo said:


> I understand what you're saying, but from my perspective it's a little different. The harmony, rhythm, melody, etc. that a laptop creates are all designed to simulate actual instruments. Anybody with no musical knowledge whatsoever can make a song on a laptop. I guess I just don't like it because I've had to work really hard and spend several hours a day learning the instruments that I play. The music loses a lot of merit to me when someone could have made it sitting at a computer while eating a hot pocket. I'd probably like the music if they made those sounds with real instruments.
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone. It's just a sore subject to me. I'm just stating my opinion, I'm not trying to get people to stop listening to electronic music or anything.


me going on somewhat of a rant with my many thoughts on the topic, which isn't really to argue at all or toward you specifically just to be clear :

i know what you mean in that way - if you look at it from the physical action and process of creating and playing it then it is very very different. i guess it just depends what matters most about music to the individual. i tend to be very interested in both aspects in that way. i like learning about the process and especially if it's particularly unique and that can be a factor but its also about the final product.

i can also sympathize with valuing certain aspects of music more than others. i'm a really big fan of live music and at its best, when a band or musician is great live, it can absolutely mind blowing, moving, profound, and just incomparable to the experience i would get from recorded music. that's not to say i don't appreciate that as well, it's just completely different for me.

in addition when people simply say laptops and computers shouldn't be real musical instruments, i wonder what their "cut off" (is that the right term?) is when it comes to electronic devices being used in making music. what about guitar pedals that alter the sound (sometimes dramatically) by just a push of the button? loop pedals? bands who do studio albums often do some mixing and producing of their recordings, which can change the music quite a bit (sometimes for the better) but those electronic devices used can basically be computers as well.
it tends to just remind me of when the electric guitar was first introduced and it received similar criticism but now it's mostly perfectly acceptable.

that's not to say i don't also love the stuff that is more "raw"/lo-fi or when musicians simply record their playing in one take and don't mix it at all. both can be excellent. =)

when it comes to good songwriting and what i find pleasant-sound (though that tends to be quite different from most people's standards), the instrument doesn't end up mattering all the time. i can probably think of quite a few pieces of music made by laptops or synths that are just as incredible and moving, and it was the mental effort that mattered when composing those pieces.
i mean, i can think of just as many guitarists or drummers who are just as **** as some electronic musicians who only use their laptops (though, it doesn't mean they are good but anyone can play guitar [ugh i didn't mean to quote radiohead] or drums.. but i do know that banjo takes different skills in that regard :b).

i also love when musicians use unconventional objects (and methods) as musical instruments, so honestly i don't discount anything as having the ability to be a musical instrument.

and by some of your logic you can discount the voice as a musical instrument :b

just to be clear, i'm not really trying to further the discussion and force my beliefs on you or anyone in any way at all, i certainly respect your opinion as you give very good points that i can understand well. this is just me going on a tangent as usual (on a "sore subject" to me too), not really directed at anyone. 

somewhat related - i've always loved this quote (among others) by John Cage: 
"If you develop an ear for sounds that are musical it is like developing an ego. You begin to refuse sounds that are not musical and that way cut yourself off from a good deal of experience."


----------



## Matteh (Nov 4, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> Anybody with no musical knowledge whatsoever can make a song on a laptop. I guess I just don't like it because I've had to work really hard and spend several hours a day learning the instruments that I play.


Possibly the most ignorant thing i've ever read, and an insult to amazing producers!

I'm a raver, have been for a few years. And producing music is a hard thing to do, its complicated and very in-depth and you have to have musical knowledge to make anything half decent.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I never understood the fascination with Nirvana, especially Smells Like Teen Spirit. 

I am slightly embarrassed by the music I listened to in the 90s. Looking back on it now, I don't get the appeal. :b 

I still like 90s era Smashing Pumpkins though.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am slightly embarrassed by the music I listened to in the 90s. Looking back on it now, I don't get the appeal. :b


Let me guess. A Hanson fan, right?


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Matteh said:


> Possibly the most ignorant thing i've ever read, and an insult to amazing producers!
> 
> I'm a raver, have been for a few years. And producing music is a hard thing to do, its complicated and very in-depth and you have to have musical knowledge to make anything half decent.


You're doing pretty well in life if that's the most ignorant thing you've ever read.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

KyleThomas said:


> Let me guess. A Hanson fan, right?


Eww no! :no

I was the leading demographic for their music, I think I was about 15 at the time, and they still made me want to be ill. MmmBop made my ears bleed and kittens cry.


----------



## Matteh (Nov 4, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> You're doing pretty well in life if that's the most ignorant thing you've ever read.


In terms of music it is.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Eww no! :no
> 
> I was the leading demographic for their music, I think I was about 15 at the time, and they still made me want to be ill. MmmBop made my ears bleed and kittens cry.


I liked Taylor.

Then I found out he was a guy.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Matteh said:


> In terms of music it is.


Well I apologize if I offended you, but I don't think there is any need to insult me.


----------



## Matteh (Nov 4, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> Well I apologize if I offended you, but I don't think there is any need to insult me.


Calling you ignorant is hardly an insult. Its a word use to describe someone when they're talking about something they have absolutely no clue about.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It would be a shame to get this thread locked because someone expressed an opinion of something he didn't like. 


Well, moving on...


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> Anybody with no musical knowledge whatsoever can make a song on a laptop.


True, but they wont make good music. I use FL Studio to make music on my computer and to get good it takes alot of work. I had to learn about time signatures, tempo, rhythm, creating catchy melodies and mixing the track to sound good.

Anyway...the one band i dont get is brokencyde. I just dont get them, lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I feel the same way; lyrics are of very little interest to me when it comes to music. When I want words, I read. I turn to music for something else. For me, the voice is just another instrument, and I'm more interested in how it's being used than in what it's saying. I don't even pay attention to lyrics a lot of the time.


The list of amazing songwriters who can't sing for **** is pretty long: Bob Dylan, Tom Waits, Will Oldham, Leonard Cohen. Ok, so that's actually not that long, but it's the best I can come up with off the top of my head while I'm at work.

That being said, I totally agree that voice is just another instrument and I tend to disregard the words and hear vocals as just another sound (e.g. Fantomâs #1). There are songs and albums I've listened to hundreds (maybe thousands) of times and I have _no_ idea what any of the words are.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

hi im joe said:


> True, but they wont make good music. I use FL Studio to make music on my computer and to get good it takes alot of work. I had to learn about time signatures, tempo, rhythm, creating catchy melodies and mixing the track to sound good.


Exactly. Anyone can learn three chords on a guitar (without knowing anything other than the fingering) and bash out songs, but that doesn't mean the music will be good. And not that knowing theory inside and out makes music any better either.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> I liked Taylor.
> 
> Then I found out he was a guy.


:lol 
i remember thinking that at least one of them was a girl..


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha that just makes me think of my friend who loved Hansen when we were both little. I remember sleeping over one time and she made me watch this video about them and it just went on and on. It was even torturous(sp?) for me back then lol.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have never understood what is so good about the band Linkin Park. And Scooter nobody understands this German guy. It's like somebody translated the lyrics wrong for him from German to English.


----------



## Matteh (Nov 4, 2009)

Scooter is god.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

moxosis said:


> I have never understood what is so good about the band Linkin Park. And Scooter nobody understands this German guy. It's like somebody translated the lyrics wrong for him from German to English.


I have never heard of scooter. As for Linkin Park... well geez. since I am under 20 I guess I must automatically love them to death, right ?? I mean *everybody* loves LP. I think they are good too .. but the level fandom they're getting ? I don't think so.

Maybe I would like Linkin Park more if *every other youtube video* didn't have 'crawling' for its backing track !


----------



## rustyshackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got to disagree with a few things. 

First, I enjoy girltalk. Not on the same level that I get into other music, but when I'm on the treadmill or at a party or something, it's perfect. Do I care that it was constructed on a computer? No. How it was created has absolutely no effect on my enjoyment of it. Even if I was to consider it, I see nothing wrong with that.

Second, on voices. I know many people disagree with me on this (I've argued this before!), but I don't really think of people like Leonard Cohen or Bob Dylan as having 'bad' voices. I've heard plenty of clean, crisp voices so hearing a different voice isn't necessarily a bad thing. I think of it like a different instrument, rather than just the same instrument played badly. Would you really prefer to hear the next american idol winner singing all of Dylan's classics? The voice would be 'better', but it just wouldn't be the same. 

And finally just a few that I want to stand up for. I loved the Silversun Pickups album, although I thought the lead singer was a chick. Also, I'm surprised by the radiohead hate. I can understand being bothered by some of the fans, but does that really effect your enjoyment of their music? I can understand people who are bored by it, because it does sometimes take me a few listens to get into it, but I've learned to be patient with them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Matteh said:


> Scooter is god.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhh

Rihanna and Jay Z-Run this town

Rihanna-Russian Roulette

_I'm so over _this trying to sound cool/gangsta/top dog /I'm the **** hip hop music-these songs aren't based on anything_ real_.....whaTver


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Lil Wayne. :no


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Tegan and Sara

I've been listening to their music on youtube, and I don't get the hype. 

They're not terrible but I don't understand how people can like the band enough to say "I love them!" or "I can't stop listening to this song,", their music isn't compelling enough to say those types of things....it's like the bland indie background music you might hear at a trendy gallery show.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

There are a lot. Most popular music falls under the category of music I don't like even though others do. Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Beyonce, & pretty much everyone else who's popular.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Rihanna*

I hate Rihanna, hate hate hate her, as a music artist.

I just feel like it's all about image with her, not about the music. That song, Russian Roulette about committing suicide, the lyric ".........so just pull the trigger," it's not real...yeah, she got beat up, so obviously she's been thru some struggles, BUT that song isn't about those genuine struggles, it's just trying to be dramatic, obviously, I don't know the girl's life, but I doubt she's ever been on the bottom enough to genuinely contemplate ending her own life, this song is just about trying to create drama, if you're gonna make a sound about suicide, be real about it, don't be dressed in some high fashion get up in the music video, be _real_ about it....uggghhh, it's just all about image these days, where's the content??????

Also, that song, "So hard" with her featuring Young Jeeezy annoys me too.

Musically, as far as the instruments go, etc etc, that song sucks. And her voice annoys me, that part where she says, "Where my....at, Where my ...at, where they at where they at", her voice is so shaky, it's like she's not even trying to sing.

And what the hell is that video about??????What are they doing in a desert pretending to do military stuff, her dresses in that black dominatrix outfit swinging that staff around, or those helmet mickey mouse ears, or her riding that big phallic looking thing on the tank, etc etc etc, it's ridiculous it doesn't make sense. I'd rather see her in the dominatrix outfit for the entire video rather than rest of the nonsense stuff, at least she looks hot in that outfit. This music is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel. I always see their album "In an Aeroplane Over the Sea" make lists of the best albums of the '90s (or sometimes even of all time), but to me they just sound...bland.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

zookeeper said:


> The list of amazing songwriters who can't sing for **** is pretty long: Bob Dylan, Tom Waits, Will Oldham, *Leonard Cohen*.


Sorry to quote you from last November but nobody else has had the decency to point out that Leonard Cohen actually has a beautiful, laconic, smooth, haunting, spiritual, powerfully intimate, seductive, sweet and warm honey-soaked voice, oozing with pure unadulterated sex appeal. I think you should apologise for your offensive remark.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if I've mentioned this in here before, but Taylor Swift. I can't stand her music...it's sooo sugary and annoying. ugh.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Kesha. All I have to say about her is WTF.

How is Tik Tok popular.


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't stand Beyonce, at all. I know she's a pretty good singer but theres something about her songs that I can't stand. I really can't put my finger on it.. whenever someone asks me why I'm so annoyed by her music I don't really have an answer.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

pita said:


> Kesha. All I have to say about her is WTF.
> 
> How is Tik Tok popular.


Because it's like the worst song ever. Astonishingly bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel. I always see their album "In an Aeroplane Over the Sea" make lists of the best albums of the '90s (or sometimes even of all time), but to me they just sound...bland.


Ugh, me too. I tried to listen to them but..it was just so boring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rammstein is another I don't get.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i used to hate tokio hotel until i found out theyre a real band


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's one nobody's mentioned yet: *Elvis*. Maybe if you were a kid in the '50s and had never heard rock before, but even then, I'd rather listen to Chuck Berry. The Beatles are OK, but I can't believe that "*Love Me Do*" was their first big US hit. That song is awful.

I love the Smashing Pumpkins and Foo Fighters! Billy's voice, I know, is a little "different", but for some reason it never bothered me that much.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dane said:


> Here's one nobody's mentioned yet: *Elvis*. Maybe if you were a kid in the '50s and had never heard rock before, but even then, I'd rather listen to Chuck Berry. The Beatles are OK, but I can't believe that "*Love Me Do*" was their first big US hit. That song is awful.
> 
> I love the Smashing Pumpkins and Foo Fighters! Billy's voice, I know, is a little "different", but for some reason it never bothered me that much.


Until now I thought I was the only one who didn't like Elvis.

Here's another:

Van Morrison. Sorry guys.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You can add me to the Elvis list, never liked any of his music.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

black eye peas. It seems like the always clean house at the grammys and their music is just plain old retarded


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

I might get shot for this, but Radiohead. My friend is a huge fan and always playing radiohead stuff. I just can't stand Thom Yorke's voice though, at least in 90% of the songs. He sounds so whiny and looks so rodent-like. I recognize that they're very talented but I guess it's just not my bag.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> People always hate me when I say this...
> 
> The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.


Thats the most absurd thing ive EVER heard. The beatles are basically the fathers of modern rock.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

pita said:


> Kesha. All I have to say about her is WTF.
> 
> How is Tik Tok popular.


She represents white ****ty women. There was a gap in mainstream music for one , she fills it.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Dane said:


> I love the Smashing Pumpkins and Foo Fighters! Billy's voice, I know, is a little "different", but for some reason it never bothered me that much.


:yes 
high-five!


----------



## quin208 (Feb 9, 2010)

wtf is with lady gaga. i think she was dropped on her head one too many times as a child


----------



## quin208 (Feb 9, 2010)

i can't stand beyonce either or any of those "hot" women who prance around half naked and pretend to sing.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sabriella said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel. I always see their album "In an Aeroplane Over the Sea" make lists of the best albums of the '90s (or sometimes even of all time), but to me they just sound...bland.


I went through a phase when I was really into that album, but I eventually got bored of it, and haven't listened to it in a long time. I might be the only person on the planet who actually prefers the first NMH album; I guess I'm just more into the fuzzed-up rock sound of that one. The long, acoustic songs on _Aeroplane_ just don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

WayOut said:


> I might get shot for this, but Radiohead. My friend is a huge fan and always playing radiohead stuff. I just can't stand Thom Yorke's voice though, at least in 90% of the songs. He sounds so whiny and looks so rodent-like. I recognize that they're very talented but I guess it's just not my bag.


WOW. How can you listen to a song like 'House of Cards' and not feel anything?

To each his own though.


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

SaigeJones said:


> WOW. How can you listen to a song like 'House of Cards' and not feel anything?
> 
> To each his own though.


Maybe they'll grow on me? I dunno. But I've listened to almost all their songs by now, and they do very little for me. I'm no emotionless zombie either.. lots of other music affects me very deeply. But yeah... I guess that's the way these things go. Musical tastes are a curious thing.


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

iggy pop. i understand why people think he is so great but i dont get his music. there is nothing there that appeals to me.

u2. i hate all their music. i hate looking at them. i hate the band period.

gun n roses. i used to like them but now ive realized they were just a bunch of effeminate men that took on the socially constructed bad boy image. i never want to hear another gnr song ever again. 

led zeppelin. boy band music of the 60s and 70s never liked them.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah im in agreement with the beatles, i just dont get what the hell the big deal with them is.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Basically any *rapper or hip-hop artist*. I don't understand the music or culture surrounding it.
And a lot of this *modern, mainstream music* where every band sounds exactly the same.
I also can't stand the *Dave Matthew's Band*, *Alanis Morissette*, *Jack Johnson*, *John Mayer*, and *Norah Jones*.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ john mayer is amazing


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Animal Collective. They're always on the top 10 of the 2000s lists. They sound good on commercials and movie soundtracks and as background noise. But otherwise I find them really boring.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Who... never understood how they ever got successful.

And, dare I say it?? I have been skewered both online an IRL for feeling this way....Bob Dylan. :hide


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't get music in general.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

userabuser said:


> gun n roses. i used to like them but now ive realized they were just a bunch of effeminate men that took on the socially constructed bad boy image. i never want to hear another gnr song ever again.
> 
> led zeppelin. boy band music of the 60s and 70s never liked them.


You've pretty much hit the main pop music archetypes in a nutshell. Guns N Roses played good music (the musical talent of their members cannot be denied) but what made them "pop music" was the everlasting image that they were the classic "bad-boys" whom teenage boys want to emulate, and teenage girls want to have sex with.

That concept never changes.

Even today, though I'm certainly out of the scene nowadays, it's in rap that you find the "bad boy" image moreso than the other genres and why it's so profitable to be a rapper. In the 80's, that same "bad boy" archetype was associated with men who stretched the boundaries of conservative gender/sexuality norms. I'd say "Twisted Sister" is the most blatant example. Now that that wall has been broken, the next group of "bad boys" tries to break some other conservative wall, and everything that preceded the current generation seems lightweight, such as Guns n Roses.



mrbojangles said:


> yeah im in agreement with the beatles, i just dont get what the hell the big deal with them is.


Same thing with the Beatles. Pop music and its archetypes had to start from somewhere. It's in the Beatles that we find every element of modern pop music still prevalent today, from business, to recording, to performance, to "bad boy" image. If pop music were a country, say, USA, the Beatles would be George Washington.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> radiohead, pink floyd, nirvana....they all bore me to tears.


That.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

hannah montanna


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I really don't like The Kings of Leon either (boring, bland music to me). Also I CANNOT STAND Taylor Swift and that one song "Maybe twooo is better then one..." I want to puke every time I hear it, it's like poison to my ears.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't get the Flaming Lips. On paper, they seem like a band I would be interested in, but every time I give them a chance, I'm underwhelmed. 'Hit to the Death in the Future Head' and 'Yoshimi' were okay, but nothing spectacular. Terrible singer and mostly awful songs. I think all their gimmicks like animal costumes are just a crutch to cover for bad music. Every album is worse than the one before it and yet everbody's raving about how you've got to hear the new Flaming Lips. "Its groundbreaking and will change your life, man!." There are so many other bands doing the psych/prog indie thing that run circles around the the FLs.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Death metal. it's all the same boring, repetitive rifts and unintelligible cookie monster vocals. I've never seen the appeal at all. Which is kind of ironic, since I'm a big fan of black metal, and you could say the exact same thing about it in most cases.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> Death metal. it's all the same boring, repetitive rifts and unintelligible cookie monster vocals. I've never seen the appeal at all. Which is kind of ironic, since I'm a big fan of black metal, and you could say the exact same thing about it in most cases.


I like folk metal and power metal and some death metal. I respect black metal, but sometimes I wonder how people can listen to it. Like Burzum I guess. Where's it's very low-key and someone is making incoherent shrieking/growling with random screams in the background. I guess it's very atmospheric but otherwise I just don't get it


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I don't get the Flaming Lips. On paper, they seem like a band I would be interested in, but every time I give them a chance, I'm underwhelmed. 'Hit to the Death in the Future Head' and 'Yoshimi' were okay, but nothing spectacular. Terrible singer and mostly awful songs. I think all their gimmicks like animal costumes are just a crutch to cover for bad music. Every album is worse than the one before it and yet everbody's raving about how you've got to hear the new Flaming Lips. "Its groundbreaking and will change your life, man!." There are so many other bands doing the psych/prog indie thing that run circles around the the FLs.


Totally agree. _Clouds Taste Metallic_ is good, but after that, they're nothing special. _The Soft Bulletin_ I liked at the time, but I don't listen to it anymore, and _Yoshimi_ I never got into. I haven't even bothered to listen to anything they've done after that.

And really, in general, I'm instantly skeptical of any band or album that people talk about as "life changing."


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

letitrock said:


> PORTISHEAD
> Ok, so I'd heard of this band numerous times and I always thought cuz of the weird gross name, that it was some Slipknot type metal band.....then, I actually listened to their albums thru the sampler on Amazon, and youtube, *and I hate all their music
> 
> I honestly don't get why people LOVE them-guess it's just a preference thing...*


I am a total Portishead-head. I love all their music and I think the name is cool too but judging a band by their name is worse than judging a book by it's cover. I don't see how you can _hate_ their music... it's not jarring or offensive in any way. That's like hating Brian Eno. I could go on and on but hey- to each their own... I just think Portishead is awesome and inimitable.

Ahem. So, I don't get *Björk*. There. I said it. I just think she's more of an exhibitionist in the same way that Lady Gaga is. But you can't compare the two at all and I am definitely not. I tried to get into _Homogenic_ but it just didn't click with me. I don't know... it didn't sound especially unique and I have to side with the people who say it's overproduced. Never really got *OMD* either. Their music to me is dated.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

AudreyHepburn said:


> I am a total Portishead-head. I love all their music and I think the name is cool too but judging a band by their name is worse than judging a book by it's cover. I don't see how you can _hate_ their music... it's not jarring or offensive in any way. That's like hating Brian Eno. I could go on and on but hey- to each their own... I just think Portishead is awesome and inimitable.


It's not that I judged the name, it's that when I first heard the name "Portishead," I automatically assumed that it was some extremo metal band like Mudvayne or whatver.

As for hating their music, when I listened to their muisc, they just seemed waaaaaaaay too mellow and static and vanilla and boring for me, Portishead just does nothing for me-that's just my opinion, not trying to insult your favorite band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> I am a total Portishead-head. I love all their music and I think the name is cool too but judging a band by their name is worse than judging a book by it's cover. I don't see how you can _hate_ their music... it's not jarring or offensive in any way. That's like hating Brian Eno. I could go on and on but hey- to each their own... I just think Portishead is awesome and inimitable.
> 
> Ahem. So, I don't get *Björk*. There. I said it. I just think she's more of an exhibitionist in the same way that Lady Gaga is. But you can't compare the two at all and I am definitely not. I tried to get into _Homogenic_ but it just didn't click with me. I don't know... it didn't sound especially unique and I have to side with the people who say it's overproduced. Never really got *OMD* either. Their music to me is dated.


I agree with your opinions of Portishead, but disagree with the Bjork =P

Also, listening to second samples with horrible quality from Amazon & Youtube is probably not "listening to their discography". Just saying.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> *Also, listening to second samples with horrible quality from Amazon & Youtube is probably not "listening to their discography". Just saying.*


:yes. Eh, they're not my favourite band... but I guess if you don't like trip-hop they wouldn't appeal to you.

Another band I can't wrap my head around: *Boston*.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> Also, listening to second samples with horrible quality from Amazon & Youtube is probably not "listening to their discography". Just saying.


Amazon's and Youtube's quality isn't so "horrible" and grotesque and inaccurate and foreign that I can't tell what I like and what I don't like


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Merzbow. 

I can understand the attraction to pretty much any type of music.. but not Merzbow.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers - EXTREMELY irritating


This made me cry a little inside. I'm sorry but if you don't like anything they've made in the last 25 years then what could you possibly like?


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Guns N' Roses and AC/DC. I used to kinda like a song or two by them, but now they just get on my nerves. And they're sexist and immature.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> The Beatles - as far as I can tell it's just boring pop jingles
> The doors - I don't expect anyone to understand but I find them totally underwhelming


 Two of my favourite bands ever!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Milkshake - Kelis... I don't understand why it was so popular back then. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys

She sounds like she is dying. Actually, this song makes me want to shoot myself.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Most of them.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Sabreth said:


> Merzbow.
> 
> I can understand the attraction to pretty much any type of music.. but not Merzbow.


My boyfriend and I always joke that whenever we're at a train station, listening to the racket of trains going past, if only we'd record the noise we could have a new Merzbow rip-off album on our hands. 

I like a lot of strange stuff, but Merzbow really hurt my ears.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Listening to Norah Jones where I can't turn it off makes me instantly wish for death. 

I'm adding myself to the list of people who don't like the Beatles. I only like one of their songs, and I can't stand any others.

Any rap music ever, minus maybe five songs. When me and my sister hear current rap songs on the radio we make fun of them. 

Country music. There is nothing worse to me. If someone ever wanted to torture me, lock me in a room with this music playing and give me no way to turn it off. I would do anything in the world to avoid it. 

Hannah Montana, Taylor Swift, the Jonas Brothers, Justin Bieber, and any songs currently on the radio stations that get played once every hour.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

lil wayne sounds like a goat to me


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Any band that does the same song over and over, just with different lyrics.

That list would include AC/DC, Green Day, U2 and others I can't think of at the moment.

I also don't get most country music and rap.
Oh, and Neil Young.
His voice makes me want to stab my ear drums out. Arrrrrghhhh!
Sorry to the Neil Young fans out there.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Owl City


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

jacksondoug3 said:


> *Animal Collective*. They're always on the top 10 of the 2000s lists. They sound good on commercials and movie soundtracks and as background noise. *But otherwise I find them really boring.*


Really? I was under the impression they weren't that well known. They're of acquired taste and people seem extremely divided on them. They either love them or hate them vehemently. I happen to be a member of the former group. I don't know how you could find them _boring_ per se... when you listen to them you're constantly bombarded with different exotic sounds and sound arrangements. I wouldn't call that boring...


----------



## Solobikerider (Apr 15, 2009)

quin208 said:


> i can't stand beyonce either or any of those "hot" women who prance around half naked and pretend to sing.


Beyonce is one the most vocally talented singers I can recall in the
past decade and shes blessed with looks too.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

jacksondoug3 said:


> Animal Collective. They're always on the top 10 of the 2000s lists. They sound good on commercials and movie soundtracks and as background noise. But otherwise I find them really boring.


 Boring?! I've never thought they were in anyway boring because they have such a uniqueness to them but I'll admit when I first listend to them I was not into it but they eventually grew on me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Blue Man Group


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

izzy said:


> Guns N' Roses and AC/DC. I used to kinda like a song or two by them, but now they just get on my nerves. And they're sexist and immature.


Agreed on Guns N' Roses, that band irritates me. AC/DC are overhyped but I do like some of their stuff, just not what is played endlessly on the radio bah.

Oh and don't get me started on U2 xD


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

"Crazy B****" by Buckcherry...that song is one reason why I bought a CD player for my car, WAY TOO OVERPLAYED, and the singer is annoying in how he sings that song...ugh it's coming back in my head, I need some Nasum; quickly!!!


----------



## Crazy (May 21, 2010)

I don`t like James Blunt.'*You're Beautiful'* sounds funny. His voice is annoying.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Never understood the success of the 70s band "The Who". They are just awful.

Guns n' Roses were okay but overrated in my book.

I really despise modern country music and would pretty much rather have a root canal than have to suffer with that music. However, some super old country acts like Johnny Cash and Patsy Cline are great.

Also anything super bubblegum poppy like Justin Bieber or any of those in that genre.

I am a rock fan from the old stuff to the new, love 50s music, 60s motown, blues, and even some classical.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of these singers, but these particular songs are really bad and overplayed. I hated them before they got overplayed though. 

Fergie-"Fergalicious"
Leona Lewis- "Bleeding Love"
Beyonce- "Halo" & "Single Ladies"
Gwen Stefani- "Sweet Escape"
Alicia Keys- "New York"
John Mayer- "Daughters"
Nickelback- "Rockstar"
Coldplay- "Viva la Vida"- this is the worst, but I'm not much of a Coldplay person in general.
Kelly Clarkson- "Already Gone"

*Bad pop songs are the worst. I've never found a rock or metal song that could be quite as annoying. And the repetitive nature of the bad pop songs makes it worse.


----------



## Shy Lady (Dec 18, 2009)

Two big ones for me: Owl City and John Mayer


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

myhalo123 said:


> Chicago! Horrible.


This makes me laugh because I heard them on the radio today and was thinking about how they made some really great songs, and how could anyone not like them. :lol


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

In 1995 I was a big Smashing Pumpkins fan, but today (ok I am old) I don't get it, i don't like any of the old songs, and I don't get why they where so big. Billy Corgans voice is just awful.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

This is the one song that has the potential to make my ears bleed. I cannot stand it. There is something about it. I have had to fight the urge to throw myself out of a moving vehicle when it came on. Not really but... ugh.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Coldplay-they give me headaches.Booooring.
James Blunt-could you BE anymore annoying and whiny?and don't get me started on the 'You're beautiful' video.
Travis-another headache band.
Nickelback-pretty uninspired stuff.
Dream theatre-never liked them and I don't really like their lead singer.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

irishK said:


> Love Shack- *B-52's*
> This is the one song that has the potential to make my ears bleed. I cannot stand it. There is something about it. I have had to fight the urge to throw myself out of a moving vehicle when it came on. Not really but... ugh.


I am the biggest B-52's fan out there but they're one of those new wave bands that aren't for everyone. Their other stuff is MUCH better than this- trust me. It's a fun song... if you're in the mood for it. But I admit, it is infamously corny. Same with Rock Lobster.

I also hate You're Beautiful by James Blunt. The beginning is so stupid. He just sings, "My life is brilliant...." then there's a minute-long musical interlude and he starts the song off with "My life is brilliant... my love is pure". It's like someone forgot to edit the first part out.

Don't mind Tegan & Sara, but I can't understand the immense following they've acquired. Same with the White Strips. All kind of sounds the same to me.

Also: *MGMT* or Management or whatever the pretentious **** they want to call themselves.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Westlife - wtf?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Nickelback.

I always found their songs *ordinary* at best.

By ordinary, I mean it in the most uninspiring deadpan ,dry bread way. I just don't see how anyone gets anything out of their songs.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Rightio:

The Jonas Bro's: please grow some balls.
Hannah Montana: please grow some balls.
Justin Beiber: Where on gods green earth did you come from? Must've been a hole in the wall cuz you remind me so much of a damn cockroach,(apologies to Justin Beiber fans on here, but you really should think about upping your meds..)

And ahh, this 'I wish I was a punkrocker with flowers in my hair' song. God dammit. Everytime I heard that song I'd just wanted to stick daggers in my ears. Pure noise pollution.

I'm sure there's quite a few other songs. Mostly it's new stuff by Rihanna and Beyonce that vexes the most.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Coldplay- "Viva la Vida"


Really? I actually didn't mind the concept of that album. It had a lot of revolutionary references and lyrical themes to it.

'Viva la Vida' in particular made me think of Louis XVI.


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw this British band (I think?) on TV once, I think they were called "Blue", oh my goodness that was the most ridiculous **** I've ever seen


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I always seem to get crap for absolutely hating The Beastie Boys. I can tolerate most music but not theirs.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not like Kings of Leon or the hardcore/screamo genre despite their popularity.

I think it's important to respect other people's taste in music though. If you don't like a particular artist that's fair enough but there's no need to insult them or their fans especially since you probably couldn't do any better.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

Aces_Shy said:


> I think it's important to respect other people's taste in music though. If you don't like a particular artist that's fair enough but there's no need to insult them or their fans especially since you probably couldn't do any better.


I agree. Taste in music is very subjective.

Music can grow on me. I didn't used to like the Kings of Leon but now I do, for example.

I don't get JLS and many other r'n'b hip hop and rap bands and songs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> these particular songs are really bad and overplayed. I hated them before they got overplayed though.
> 
> Leona Lewis- "Bleeding Love"


Thank you


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

John Mayer. I can't understand why anyone actually likes this guy. 

Justin Bieber. The thing is, I get it when teen girls like the young cute performers, but Bieber is not even cute in any way! So what do they like about him? It can't be his terrible music. 

Ke$ha. She is the worst thing in music today. She's like if you take Lady Gaga and remove every ounce of talent. Lady Gaga - talent = Ke$ha


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Asking for punishment here I guess, but Metalica. Can't stand them, sound very clashy to me, like a pub band.


----------



## OneTimed (May 24, 2010)

JEmerson said:


> John Mayer. I can't understand why anyone actually likes this guy.


He's a horrible person, but I think he makes pretty good music.

I personally can not stand The Black Eyed Peas. I guess I can "get" why people are into them, but I think their music is godawful.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Green Day...


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

hiimnotcool said:


> People always hate me when I say this...
> 
> The Beatles. I just don't see the big deal about them at all. They bore me to death. I listen to them and think 'This must be some sort of trick. You mean this is what the big fuss is about?'.


I will never believe someone who says this. They're so clearly good.

...and Bright Eyes annoy me. The lead guy is trying so hard to be Elliott Smith and his voice is so whiny and obnoxious. Sometimes they have good lyrics, but a lot of the time I think it's an inartistic expression of self-pity. I think he wants to consider himself a brooding, genius, but I don't buy it.

The worst album- Fevers and Mirrors...there's this one pretentious song where he just talks about writing this album, and tries to sound deep, but just sounds like a douche. What a waste of my time, listening to that. That one song made me completely disinterested in the album. I can't respect a band that would torture me with that egocentric crap.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I like a lot of Bright Eyes songs, but I totally get what you're saying. It really does sound like he's trying to be Elliott Smith. And his lyrics _can_ be annoying sometimes, because it seems like he's trying too hard to be deep and metaphorical. However, I love 'easy lucky free', 'lua', and 'the calendar hung itself'.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nickelback is the absolute worst **** ever.


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

*Who Let the Dogs Out* by Baha Men is probably the worst song ever...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

In the past, I didn't 'get' The Beatles at all. But then I'd never really properly sat down and listened to their albums. Nowadays, I love them and can really appreciate why they're as important as they are.



Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> I couldn't see any difference between "A Hard Day's night," or "Eight Days a Week" and any Jonas Brother song out there.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

cmr said:


> Green Day...


noo way, any band that has lasted over 20 years has got to be good. except for maybe the Rolling Stones. I don't quite get how they're still performing into old age.


----------



## The2ndEarl (Jun 3, 2010)

Arcade Fire 

I just don't see what people like about them.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't get Florence and the Machine. I'm not gonna write a whole critical analytical essay about it, but basically I listened to all her songs on Youtube and I didn't like any of it.

I love her voice, I like a lot of her lyrics, her lyrics are really visual and it's like reading a medieval poem or story sometimes, but the lyrics and the voice don't come together very successfully for me as good music. The MUSIC isn't very good.

Sometimes I feel like she's just playing with her voice, extending certain notes here and there, and in the end it doesn't really mean anything, it just doesn't really work for me. That's just my opinion. There's like 2 or 3 songs, maybe 4 or 5, by her that I truly liked.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Sure. A whole genre. Rap. I don't have much of an ear for people talking over a monotonous beat.

And of course, The Beatles. Boring as crap. Ob-Da-****-Off-La-Di.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

cmr said:


> Green Day...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


Green Day are gash. I have to agree. Old stuff used to be good then American Idiot came out and all I want to do is stab them.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Their old stuff is really good, 1039/Smoothed Out Slappy Hours is vastly underrated album, better than Dookie in my opinion. But what they done in the last 10 years has been pretty crappy.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

_The Who_ - Baba O'Reilly is their only good song.

_Motley Crue_ - Downright terrible music, most of their popularity is based on their apparent "rockstar" lifestyle. They sound like a bunch of d*ckbags if I'm honest.

Most modern rap/grime/hip hop/RnB groups - not fit to shine Chuck D's shoes.

All this horrific teenie-pop stuff - Miley Cyrus, Jonas Brothers, Beiber etc.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i like alot of classic rock but have never liked led zeppelin. i dont get what the appeal is? all i hear is feminine hippy on an acid trip singing about stuff i really dont care about. the music beyond the vocals is ok on some songs.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

low said:


> Asking for punishment here I guess, but Metalica. Can't stand them, sound very clashy to me, like a pub band.


This. They try too hard sounding "tough", gets cheesy and overplayed. Boring band now.



heroin said:


> Sure. A whole genre. Rap. I don't have much of an ear for people talking over a monotonous beat.
> 
> And of course, The Beatles. Boring as crap. Ob-Da-****-Off-La-Di.


And this. Don't get the Beatles at all!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

COLDPLAY.

The rest seem obvious...not sure how they're allowed to sing:

Kesha (K$sha?), Britney, Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


I lol'd


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

irishK said:


> This is the one song that has the potential to make my ears bleed. I cannot stand it. There is something about it. I have had to fight the urge to throw myself out of a moving vehicle when it came on. Not really but... ugh.


they have some great tracks too.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

who listens to this bullcrap? I wanna desperately knoooow


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Lady Gaga, Lil Wayne , Jesse J. Justian Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Rhianna, Katy Perry..mainly all really overrated famous people right now. I hate them all and there so popular it's sad..


----------



## PaintItBlack1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kings of Lean
Biffy Clyro 
The Killers
The Beatles - Good songs, can't stand them as people. Seem very false & selfish.
Para more
System of a down - they just annoy the hell out of me
PaPa Roach


Pretty much 80% of bands today are only in it for the image or money. No one makes music because they have a genuine passion music, only fame. That's why they don't last long. At the time they seem " amazing " but in 3 or 4 years down the line you wont hear about them again.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Kanye West-Can't f*cking stand that prick.
Nickleback-I don't mind a few of their songs, but Chad Kroeger is a self-centered douche.
Ozzy Osbourne-Just don't like him. Don't know why.
Kenny Chesney-He just rubs me the wrong way for some reason.
Zac Brown Band-Their songs are annoying.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The best thing about Justin Beiber is lesbians who look like Justin Beiber. No I'm serious.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I really only listen to rock, so I'll limit my list to that genre, lest things get out of hand rather quickly.

Beatles
Zeppelin (Floyd is approximately 53,986x superior)
Virtually all 80s rock groups
Sublime
The Wallflowers
Finger Eleven
Muse
Arcade Fire

...and many more.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I do get why people enjoy Joy Division as it is pretty unique sounding, and Ian Curtis really bares it all which I'm sure alot of people connect with. But I just can't stand his voice, and as much as I'd love to be able to appreciate the band as much as many do, I can't sit through any of their songs because of his monotoned voice. Also the drum sounds really don't feel appropriate for the sound they are going for, at least that's how I feel.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hip-hop: Southern hip-hop, this includes Outkast, Lil Wayne, TI etc... Also don't like the West-coast G-Funk sound.

Rock: Adult-contemporary rock bands like Nickelback, Creed, 3 Doors Down, Lifehouse, Bon Jovi, Goo Goo Dolls, etc...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Lady Gaga - Mindless mumbo jumbo about sex/ very weird outfits= not my thing
John Mayer - Honestly strikes me as a douche + cheesy lyrics/style
The Beatles - I really don't get what it is that gets people about them, I can't relate to the song lyrics and I find them really boring to be honest
Justin Bieber - Cheesy generic kid that looks like a thumb, song lyrics = no substance
Death Cab for Cutie - I guess I don't like their sound/not catchy enough for me 
Aerosmith - Huh? a lot of people I know dig them, I just scratch my head 
AC/DC - Double huh
Journey - Triple huh


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

All those alright, but weird/not alright bands like radiohead (I only like maybe 2 of their songs out of all), and some of the 80s post-punk/new wave bands like joy division (new order is great)

and all rap, and all music from 2000-present


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dan208 said:


> Kanye West-Can't f*cking stand that prick.
> Nickleback-I don't mind a few of their songs, but Chad Kroeger is a self-centered douche.


:rofl



OneTimed said:


> I personally can not stand The Black Eyed Peas. I guess I can "get" why people are into them, but I think their music is godawful.


:ditto Their music is horrible. It makes me want to :bash



cmr said:


> Green Day...




:no



heroin said:


> And of course, The Beatles. Boring as crap. Ob-Da-****-Off-La-Di.


I like The Beatles, but I lol'd at this.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

udontknowme said:


>


whaaa? that's a lovely song.

and a great story indeed


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> who listens to this bullcrap? I wanna desperately knoooow


*meekly raises hand*

I'm not exactly into most of the bands listed here but I will confess I found that song catchy when I first heard it. 

Bands:
Animal Collective
Active Child
Akron Family
LCD Soundsystem
Joanna Newsom
Brian Eno

I'm skipping over the top 40 stuff...I'm basing this list on full albums I've listened to in the past year that people are raving about. Artists that are teenagers don't really hit my radar most of the time. (although I think if I gave Taylor Swift a chance I might grow to like her)


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> radiohead, pink floyd, nirvana....they all bore me to tears.


WOW. How can you listen to a song like this and not be moved?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm moved alright. Moving the **** away from my headphones. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

anomalous said:


> I really only listen to rock, so I'll limit my list to that genre, lest things get out of hand rather quickly.
> 
> Beatles
> Zeppelin (Floyd is approximately 53,986x superior)
> ...


How can you even compare Floyd and zep? Completely different music.

Also dislike for pink floyd berry, i is disappoint


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I like OK Computer, but apart from that Radiohead are terrible, and the worst thing about them is that they've given rise to all these terrible coldplay like bands. Tom (no, not "Thom" you pretentious idiot) Yorke is such a whiny little arse.

And who in their right mind would even call Radiohead and their derivatives "rock" bands? To be called a rock band you have to be capable of "rocking". Radiohead are an abject failure at rocking, and so are all the "indie" morons that followed them. Just because you have guitars and drums doesn't mean you are a rock band.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> How can you even compare Floyd and zep? Completely different music.
> 
> Also dislike for pink floyd berry, i is disappoint


What is this "i is disappoint thing" is it a meme? :um

And I don't mean to be ruuuuuuuuuude, but who would like this totally **** band? One of them told me I am like totally cool seriously but that doesn't change anything. :roll





(I'm being sarcastic, but you all need to hate on my music more. DO IT DO IT MORE MORE!) :clap


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

The Magnetic Fields.

They seem like I would love them. Cynical, literary, faux-aloof-but-actually-heart-rendingly-attached. But the fact is that every time I listen to one of their songs, I just want some dissonant wailing guitar to sail through and creatively destroy the icy, flawless melodiousness of their music.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

All rap and all death metal (those 2 aren't even music, I don't care what anyone says, its just noise). Most R&B, country and grunge (boring). Bands/singers that are way overrated: Nirvana, Kiss, Van Halen, Brittany Spears, Justin Beaver or whatever his name is, Ozzy Osbourne, The Beatles, Kid Rock, Enimium or however its spelled.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> The Magnetic Fields.
> 
> They seem like I would love them. Cynical, literary, faux-aloof-but-actually-heart-rendingly-attached. But the fact is that every time I listen to one of their songs, I just want some dissonant wailing guitar to sail through and creatively destroy the icy, flawless melodiousness of their music.


There are a couple of tracks by them that I really enjoy but as a whole I agree.

I'm going to second Radiohead. I wish I understood. Really!


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bruce Springsteen. Every time I hear one of his songs, I think of that Family Guy episode where Kermit the Frog is telling Stewie and Brian secrets about Mayor West and Stewie says to Brian, "What's his appeal?"


----------



## Mellowyellow1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont get for the life of me what Fall Out Boy is supposed to be doing with that music. haha. The lead guy writes these intricate lyrics but sings in a lame voice and i dont get the music. i dunno if you know what i mean. i need to listen to some recent music. >_<


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Mellowyellow1 said:


> I dont get for the life of me what Fall Out Boy is supposed to be doing with that music. haha. The lead guy writes these intricate lyrics but sings in a lame voice and i dont get the music. i dunno if you know what i mean. i need to listen to some recent music. >_<


Pete Wentz (the bassist) wrote most of the lyrics...

I think they broke up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Is Fallout Boy named after that cartoon boy from the Fallout games?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

heroin said:


> Is Fallout Boy named after that cartoon boy from the Fallout games?


It's a Simpsons reference (or at least I assume it is; I'm not familiar with the band).


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Total eclipse of the heart - sung by anyone


God I hate that song too. I also hate another song that The Eurythmics sang 'Thorn in my side'.






I hear this song often whilst browsing in department stores and it makes me want to bash my head against a toaster in the kitchen appliances section.

I don't get why people like it...


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

heroin said:


> And who in their right mind would even call Radiohead and their derivatives "rock" bands? To be called a rock band you have to be capable of "rocking". Radiohead are an abject failure at rocking, and so are all the "indie" morons that followed them. Just because you have guitars and drums doesn't mean you are a rock band.


WOW. LOL

You don't think Radiohead is "Rock"? How can you say that about a band that has made great songs like Bones, Pearly Polyethylene, The Bends, or Airbag?

So you can listen to a song like this and feel absolutely nothing?






And How could you ever deny this:


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Katy Perry. She's so trashy, and her lyrics are some of the worst I've ever heard- 'you change your mind like a girl changes clothes'...what?

I'm utterly baffled how anyone can listen to her without hating themselves.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I do get why people enjoy Joy Division as it is pretty unique sounding, and Ian Curtis really bares it all which I'm sure alot of people connect with. But I just can't stand his voice, and as much as I'd love to be able to appreciate the band as much as many do, I can't sit through any of their songs because of his monotoned voice. Also the drum sounds really don't feel appropriate for the sound they are going for, at least that's how I feel.


This.

Hard not to get vexed about the Beatles and Radiohead hate, but ah well. Tempting to pull out the old 'if you actually listened to more than the most popular of their songs then maybe you'd appreciate them'. But that'd make me a massive hypocrite.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Radiohead sucks. They're one of the worst bands I've ever heard. Also, U2, Springstein, Nirvana, Soundgarden, every band with a lead singer that has a whiny emo voice, and every single hair/glam metal band from the 80's.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The King Blues always annoyed me. It's the accents.

Oh, and metal. I can understand how people could like it but don't understand how they're not ashamed of liking it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

heroin said:


> Is Fallout Boy named after that cartoon boy from the Fallout games?





anonymid said:


> It's a Simpsons reference (or at least I assume it is; I'm not familiar with the band).


Yes, it is a Simpsons reference. If I recall correctly...they didn't know what to name their band, so they let the crowd yell out names and someone yelled out Fall Out Boy, so they used that. Fall Out Boy was a character that was on the Simpsons a few times...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate this thread. I hate it when bands or movies or tv shows or books or whatever I happen to like get trashed by others. This is why I don't post in the rate songs 1-10 thread because if I posted something I like and someone rates it a 1, it would make me feel really awful.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sort of shy about the things I like too. I'm worried people are going to mock them. But whatever, there's always going to be someone that doesn't like what you like.


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nickelback
U2
Rush
Heart
The Beatles
Coldplay
Lady Gaga
Most stoner bands
Most country
Most pop
Most top 40 garbage
Most "teen idols"

Metal and its sub genres own all other forms of music.


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't like nasal voices except for Billy Corgan.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

kiirby said:


> This.
> 
> Hard not to get vexed about the Beatles and Radiohead hate, but ah well. Tempting to pull out the old 'if you actually listened to more than the most popular of their songs then maybe you'd appreciate them'. But that'd make me a massive hypocrite.


Hey, you get me musically sir, and it seems the same logic works back towards yourself as well. I find it hard for people to come up with logical arguements of things they don't like about the Beatles or Radiohead. They just seem to cover so many different styles, and luckily I like most of the Beatles musical adventures, and ALL of Radioheads.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

jtb3485 said:


> I hate this thread. I hate it when bands or movies or tv shows or books or whatever I happen to like get trashed by others. This is why I don't post in the rate songs 1-10 thread because if I posted something I like and someone rates it a 1, it would make me feel really awful.


I dislike mindless trashing of anything, but if someone displays their opinions on topics that seemed to be thought out and don't seem all hateful and negative I can be really appreciative of those.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

UK pop grime.

Tinchy Stryder, Professor Green etc..

I just don't get it :stu

Probably because it's sh*t.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I dislike mindless trashing of anything, but if someone displays their opinions on topics that seemed to be thought out and don't seem all hateful and negative I can be really appreciative of those.


I just realized I might've hurt someones feelings who really likes this thread :um

This has to do with me not being able to take criticism about anything. In my mind, if someone doesn't like something I like or they disagree with me about something, it must mean that they don't like me as a person. It seems even more irrational when I type it out, but it's how I think.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

jtb3485 said:


> I just realized I might've hurt someones feelings who really likes this thread :um
> 
> This has to do with me not being able to take criticism about anything. In my mind, if someone doesn't like something I like or they disagree with me about something, it must mean that they don't like me as a person. It seems even more irrational when I type it out, but it's how I think.


Well the good intentions seem to be there, sorry to hear it bothers you.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't really understand peoples obsession with Tokyo Hotel XD


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

KennethJones said:


> WOW. LOL
> 
> You don't think Radiohead is "Rock"? How can you say that about a band that has made great songs like Bones, Pearly Polyethylene, The Bends, or Airbag?


Great songs don't mean that a band quaifies as a rock band. There are great songs in plenty of other genres.

Rock music has a certain timbre. Which Radiohead lack in a lot of their music. It's present in some of their earlier work, but much of their work doesn't have it. Especially post OK Computer.



KennethJones said:


> So you can listen to a song like this and feel absolutely nothing?


Yep. It's just his usual tiresome whining backed by chords on an acoustic guitar. What makes it rock?



KennethJones said:


> And How could you ever deny this:


'Course I can. In fact, this is just the sort of insipid music from them that I was talking about. More whining with minimal rhythm and extremey tedious four-note melodies in the back ground. It puts me to sleep, really.

Can you point out what is appealing about those songs? Maybe I could try to concentrate on those aspects in another (likely futile) attempt to "get it"?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

One more for Radiohead, and I consider myself a fan of them. To be honest I only like a handful of their songs, but I honestly don't get what the infatuation with them is. People talk about them like they're the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Tragically Hip

For some reason their music just doesn't sound good to my ears. And what bothers me most is when someone says "Yeah, but they're Canadian" -- Like that makes any difference.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

My best friend would probably kick my butt if she knew this, but I just don't like Kiss or The Ramones.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont get 90% of mainstream music thats come out in the last 30 years. The past decade is probably more like 99%


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

zomgz said:


> I don't really understand peoples obsession with Tokyo Hotel XD


I thought the singer was a girl. I thought she was pretty. But yeah, I don't understand either.


----------



## ont6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Florence and the machines and the videos dont help.


----------



## thatisall (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing to fear said:


> tom waits
> 
> :tiptoe
> 
> i can get why people like him, but i just can't get that into him. which is odd because it's the kind of music i'd probably really enjoy. *shrugs*


oh really..? His early records are less "specific", you could try them if you'll ever want to give him another shot 
But I sure understand^^


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd have to say most of the super-popular mainstream stuff..I can't really hate on people that listen to it but personally I don't understand the appeal.
Nikki MInaj, Drake, Rihanna, Lil Wayne, The Biebz, Ke$ha, BEP, Wiz Khalifa, etc. etc.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Mika.So annoying..And ACDC


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Dido. I can't like her voice, it's off-putting for some reason.

Would Vocaloid also count? Those songs are weird to me, although some are catchy at the same time. Ugh.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never understood people's love for The Rolling Stones or Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

thatisall said:


> oh really..? His early records are less "specific", you could try them if you'll ever want to give him another shot
> But I sure understand^^


I didn't care for him at first, but it all of a sudden clicked.

I don't get how people listen to Katy Perry... Or the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people saying they don't like U2. I can't say that I flat-out don't like them- it's only their more recent stuff that I find annoying. I prefer 1980s-early 90s U2.

Now, I can't really comment on anything that's been put out in the past 7 or 8 years because that's how long it's been since I've listened to any radio station that plays new rock/pop. I don't like 99% of it and I don't want to. I stopped caring about new hit music almost immediately after high school. Most of the bands you guys are mentioning I've never even heard of. The only reason I kinda like some of the mid-late 90s music others have spoken against is purely for the sake of nostalgia (some Oasis and Hootie and the Blowfish for example). I stand with those who hate "Rockin' in the Free World". I've surprised quite a few people by saying that I don't like Bob Dylan- his music doesn't appeal to me at all. Also, I never could get into rap. Not even the supposedly "good" stuff. I definitely wouldn't agree with people who think The Rolling Stones are the greatest rock band ever. And I'm really not into punk (even classic 80s punk). I'll admit that the only Radiohead songs I like are from the Scotch Mist version of the "In Rainbows" album (just look up "radiohead scotch mist" on youtube).

I don't see why a lot of people don't like relaxing slower music. Not everything has be loud and blow your friggin head off. People who only like music that gets them pumped or makes them want to dance annoy the piss out of me. 

For those of you who don't like any particular band/song because of the vocalist or the lyrics, let me offer a solution: Take the singer out of the equation completely. I mostly listen to instrumental music nowadays. I figured, "What better way to increase the odds of me liking a band/song than to just remove the singer?" I'm pretty sure that when most people think of instrumental music, they just try to imagine they're favorite "normal" song without singing- which is an unfair comparison. Of course that wouldn't sound right because it wasn't written instrumentally. It's not about just removing the vocalist it's about replacing them with another instrument. There's still a melody but no words; kinda like someone humming instead of singing. I know most people feel like they need a song to have lyrics in order to feel any kind of emotional attachment but I don't. 

Hmmm... this post is way too long.


----------



## gooeygumdrops (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this thread is dead but I'm also not crazy about this gaga individual. I just feel she tries way too hard. I watched her on 60 minutes last Sunday where she out a piece of jewelry in her coffee, which of course was in a chalice, and then drank it. I'm not sure if that's being an "artist" or just being lame.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I like most stuff,by 'get' I assume you mean stuff that's really acclaimed,because I'm sure most people on this forum already realize that most mainstream music is garbage. A big one for me is Outkast - "BOB". Everyone says it's the best thing since sliced bread,but I don't like it at all. Also,the Beatles - while I like most of their stuff,I certainly don't think their albums are as great as everyone makes them out to be,none of their albums or songs would be in my all-time top 30...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't stand listening to rap music. Also, that new song by Alice Cooper is not good. It really hurt my ears. They should pass a law not allowing him to sing anymore. :lol


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't get artists like Akon or anything done with one of those voice coder thingys.

I watched the new Britney Spears song ( I don't know why, was just kinda curious to hear). I see why pop musicians have to resort to sex to sell their music, I mean with a line like " if I told you you had a sexy body, would you hold it against me"(or something like that) you're not exactly going to win any awards for orginality or creativity.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Lady Gaga. What's a disco stick?


----------



## wesley22296 (Feb 17, 2011)

Saekon said:


> Lady Gaga. What's a disco stick?


Um... considering the type of artist she is, what do you _think?_ 

I think all pop, hip-hop or R&B artists that are superstars today are really scraping the bottom of the barrel. We need another Mötley Crüe to come along to chop tarts, sorry, top charts. I_ love_ spoonerisms. (The "tarts" being pop artists.)

One band I do not get as to why they were even signed to a label would have to be Limp Bizkit. They are the holy grail of stupidity. The instrumentation is mediocre at best (Wes Borland's riffs are so incredibly simple, no wonder people say he's a good guitarist! He's good at the riffs he _plays_.), the lyrics are a display of profound metal deficiency on the writer's part (In "Rollin'" Fred Durst _literally_ uses a simple math problem the label president probably solved for him just to make it rhyme with another lyric in the song.) and they even admit that they are proud of the fact they are so hated. If you want metal (which Bizkit has mistakenly been classified as), listen to some Judas Priest. If you want rap-metal, listen to some Rage Against the Machine. If you want some _good _nu-metal, listen to KoЯn. If you want a good nu-metal, rap-rock hybrid, blast Linkin Park's first two albums. I think you get the picture. Any category that Limp Bizkit falls under, other bands have done work in better, even if they emerged after them.

~W


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Ashkat said:


> lol its a man's penis...clever clever girl that Gaga is :lol...


Oh so that's what it is... I thought it was some kind of pole with lights curled up around it.

As for me I can't understand Rihanna. Now she makes better-than-average music, but after she stopped dating Brown(Due to violence) she released "Rude Boy" which to me just felt like a provocative song towards all men.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

The lyrics to Desolation Row.

http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/desolation-row

if any one can explain that it would be super 

or wtf is going on in Murder Mystery.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

"The" bands.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I will never comprehend the point of mainstream society.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

radiohead.

i like a few songs, but a lot of fans make them out to be these BIG BIG GENIUSES...i don't get it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Off the top of my head: Nirvana, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, U2, Radiohead, Arcade Fire, Wilco, and Foo Fighters.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like or care for Paramore.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Muse, just cant get into their music it seems :stu


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Arcade Fire


I was young and foolhardy.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I was young and foolhardy.


!!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> !!!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

rebecca black


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Kid CuDi


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sonic Youth, I tried and they failed.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lightning Bolt. Its weird. I like some of their 'songs', like "Mistake". Weird.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't get Leona Lewis or Jordin Sparks.......& over-hyped indie bands!

Oh & yes the beatles!!!!!! I feel musically retarded for not understanding them. Surely all the critics and billions who worship them must be in the right.


----------



## earworm (Apr 20, 2011)

letitrock said:


> Any songs or bands you don't get? Like, basically, are there songs or bands that a lot of people like and you just don't get _why_?
> 
> lol yes there is songs and bands i dont get every single one of them lol i hate them all i like dance music like trance, hardhouse and happy hardcore i never liked songs and dont understand how anyone could, i like listening to banging tunes with no singing or words in them if a dance tune has singing in it i dont like it just banging beats


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Foo Fighters.


Ummm...wut?

Phish. I seem to only attract friends who like Phish...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Coldplay.

I remember when Viva la Vida came out and everyone was legit wetting themselves over it and I was just like but why?

The only song of theirs that I actually really like is Violet Hill.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Ummm...wut?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

coldplay - apart from that viva la vida song although i prefer covers of it... Not sure why i dislike them, their music is too slow and soft and the lead singers voice is a lil irritating.

and usually songs that are #1 on the radio, they get overplayed and i end up hating them.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Nickelback. 
T-pain and pitbull are sooo annoying. 
Never liked Jay-Z


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Also Radiohead


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

dollparts said:


> Nickelback.
> T-pain and pitbull are sooo annoying.
> Never liked Jay-Z


yea im not a fan of pitbull and jay z either.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

U2, Bruce Springsteen, and "indie rock", in general bores me to tears.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Coldplay.
> 
> I remember when Viva la Vida came out and everyone was legit wetting themselves over it and I was just like but why?
> 
> The only song of theirs that I actually really like is Violet Hill.





MrSoloDolo123 said:


> coldplay - apart from that viva la vida song although i prefer covers of it... Not sure why i dislike them, their music is too slow and soft and the lead singers voice is a lil irritating.


Old Coldplay is good! :bah


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

rhianna/katy perry/etc
every song sounds the same to me... all boobs and butts and not much else.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

My best friend is a major Kiss fan and it's practically all he listens too. And of all bands to have an obsession with I still wonder why Kiss? They're songs get pretty tedious after awhile and yet he listens to them as if he was in the 70s and they were the new hit band.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I never really got into Radiohead.

And any rapper that is not Mac Miller can die in a fire.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

dollparts said:


> Nickelback.
> T-pain and pitbull are sooo annoying.
> Never liked Jay-Z


Dislike all three of those. The first two are self explanatory because I think most sane people acknowledge that fact that their music is terrible. I don't get the adoration for Jay Z though. All his songs are about how great Jay Z is and people eat that **** up. What has he done to earn such respect?

I also don't get Led Zeppelin. I get why they're so popular because of the influence they had on music in general, but none of their songs appeal to me.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> U2, Bruce Springsteen, and "indie rock", in general bores me to tears.


The quoting of the truth.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

All of Heavy Metal. I can't understand or hear what any of them are singing


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Anything that's popular and made in the last 15 years. Early 90s grunge/modern rock was the last time you could still turn on the radio and hear a good song.


I agree! Anything and mostly everything they play in the radio sucks!
I don't even know the name of those bands. They are just terrible. Though at work they have the radio on some songs grow on me. But mostly I think wtf? Who listens to this? Like there was this song, really annoying, about a guy making fun of someone working 9-5. The this other one about a guy who really wanted to know a girls name or something. Wtf? Grow some ****s!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Ummm...wut?
> 
> Phish. I seem to only attract friends who like Phish...


hahahaha.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Never cared much for Kiss, Guns and Roses, ACDC either. 
Newer stuff like Buckcherry and those other new bands are just awful and cheesy. 

Chris Brown, Ne-yo and those other pretty boy new R&B stars with corny love songs. 

Never got into Ludacris or liked his music.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Figured I'd BUMP this thread anyway but,



> I do get why people enjoy Joy Division as it is pretty unique sounding, and Ian Curtis really bares it all which I'm sure alot of people connect with. But I just can't stand his voice, and as much as I'd love to be able to appreciate the band as much as many do, I can't sit through any of their songs because of his monotoned voice. Also the drum sounds really don't feel appropriate for the sound they are going for, at least that's how I feel.


Couldn't agree more. But I never bought into all the hype for Joy Division. I've always been more fascinated by Ian Curtis killing himself (not a dig - I simply find suicide fascinating) as opposed to his voice, which just sounds like a monotone, drugged up special ed kid. Sorry!


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Agree with people saying KISS. There are a lot of bands that I don't like and they all have their fans and people can like whatever they want. But Kiss just has that weird cult following. I don't get how they are worth the level of dedication and fanaticism their fans have.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

BeaT said:


> Agree with people saying KISS. There are a lot of bands that I don't like and they all have their fans and people can like whatever they want. But Kiss just has that weird cult following. I don't get how they are worth the level of dedication and fanaticism their fans have.


KISS is pretty much a _business_ nowadays (and has been for a while). Even Paul and Gene will unashamedly tell you that.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Oasis. I just don't understand why people like them. It is almost like the lead singer is just a John Lennon wannabe.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

southward said:


> I don't like lady Gaga...I really just don't understand how she is so popular.


 This ^^^^


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Staind - first album was ok but the rest is just whiny
Green day - few good songs, the rest crap
Mainstream pop punk
Nickelback - nuff said
Linkin park - it all sounds the same
Michael jackson
Cher
Madonna
80s Glam rock
Dave matthews band - yeah hes talented, but cant stand his voice
James blunt
Rush
3 doors down
eminem
muse


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Everything by LMFAO. They're ****ing terrible.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

A lot of the stuff already mentioned in this thread.

Also, I don't get why Taylor Swift is so popular, her songs sound bland and boring to me.

I always found avril lavigne to be really annoying, and i don't get why everyone loved her so much.

Also, these. They annoy me and I find them boring.











and this one always annoyed me too


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Adele.

Don't get the hype at all.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

glarmph said:


> Rap. At least mainstream rap made within the past 10 years. I don't get if its like a joke, and they're sitting behind the scenes laughing and counting their money, or if it's supposed to be taken seriously.


Haha probably
I really don't get most pop music. It's so shallow and repetitive. Especially that song "I got a hangover woo oo oh, I've been drinking too much...I'm going to drink untill I throw up"
Seriously who plans to make themself throw up?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Pitbull.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> Justin Bieber
> _*BABY BABY BABY OOOH*_
> He rapes my ears..


yea its blatantly all young girls that like him though and that's where his main fan base is, as soon as the girls grow up they realise how sad his music is. it happened when I was young ,there were people who liked new kids on the block and vanilla ice lol.


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

radio rock. dubstep.


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

infiniteblaze said:


> everything by lmfao. They're ****ing terrible.


lol. Serious.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

dullard said:


> The Fall
> 
> Judging by my taste in music I should love them but their sound just doesn't do it for me for some reason. I will likely give them another go soon.


I don't like them much either, the vocal style kind of gets on my nerves a bit sometimes, some songs seem better than others as they have more groove but a lot sounds unharmonised and awkward.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nefury said:


> Pitbull.


My sister and I just call him S**tbull. :b


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Portishead
> 
> Ok, so I'd heard of this band numerous times and I always thought cuz of the weird gross name, that it was some Slipknot type metal band.....then, I actually listened to their albums thru the sampler on Amazon, and youtube, and I hate all their music
> 
> I honestly don't get why people LOVE them-guess it's just a preference thing...


they were at the forefront of the start of popular trip hop music. their singer has a fantastic voice writing some great songs and I think they helped open up the market into that sort of music. they had good crossover appeal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Everything by LMFAO. They're ****ing terrible.


Honestly. On YouTube their latest piece of garbage has a bazillion views and I just don't get it. Something else to get overplayed on the pop stations. Argh. Thankfully I am usually in control of what station the radio's on.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Coldplay.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Shadow2009 said:


> Adele.
> 
> Don't get the hype at all.


You know...I don't get it either. She does have a good voice but her music is not that great. Her getting number 1 albums I don't get.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My sister and I just call him S**tbull. :b


Sounds about right.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> they were at the forefront of the start of popular trip hop music. their singer has a fantastic voice writing some great songs and I think they helped open up the market into that sort of music. they had good crossover appeal.


`
yeah, I listened to many of their songs a few years ago to see if they were any good but I liked NOTHING that they did. Maybe if I listened to them now I could get into them...sometimes, it takes my brain time to digest new sounds


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Honestly. On YouTube their latest piece of garbage has a bazillion views and I just don't get it. Something else to get overplayed on the pop stations. Argh. Thankfully I am usually in control of what station the radio's on.


It's retarded. They're just saying "sexy and I know it" in a monotone *** voice over a terrible beat for 3.5 minutes. WTF.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Pitbull, Nicki Minaj, LMFAO, Lil Wayne, and some of that other mainstream hip hop/rap that sounds like complete rubbish to me. Also Rhianna. I think she has like 1 or 2 decent songs but she's way overrated/overplayed on the radio and her voice is not that strong _at all_ in my opinion.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Crappy, wobbly, mainstream dubstep with vocals and/or obnoxious, overpowering melodies on buzzy synths is the worst ‘music’ ever. Relaxing, atmospheric dubstep with loud, clean sub-bass is cool though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Crappy, wobbly, mainstream dubstep with vocals and/or obnoxious, overpowering melodies on buzzy synths is the worst 'music' ever. Relaxing, atmospheric dubstep with loud, clean sub-bass is cool though.


The obnoxious stuff sounds like noise, even with decent earphones. There is a small percentage I do find listenable, though.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> The obnoxious stuff sounds like noise, even with decent earphones. There is a small percentage I do find listenable, though.












This type of dubstep is cool.

I hate to be a snob, but the wobbly crap only seems to appeal to general pop music fans, while good dubstep is reserved for real fans of electronic music.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

death metal genre. i really don't understand the draw to the pig like growls and the topics discussed in the lyrics.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I will never understand why Adele is so successful.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

meganmila said:


> You know...I don't get it either. She does have a good voice but her music is not that great. Her getting number 1 albums I don't get.


I think she just came along at the right time. I hate how she gets hailed as a great vocalist when she's really screechy and out of breath live, and how her fans say she "saved" the album marker last year. Fair enough she's sold millions and broke records but it's all because she's the ONLY one in that genre. She's no compitition. Just because she doesn't sell her body in music videos or sing about clubs doesn't mean she's original and credible, it just makes her boring in my eyes.

I swear Capital FM (a radio station in the UK) play 'Someone Like You' every 15 minutes. I know all the words purely because it's been overplayed.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ANY Rap. Rhianna.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Maroon 5 is awful.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

For me, it's current mainstream rap.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Portishead - Glory box :mushy I love it

Mainly I don't like songs that are played OVER AND OVER AND OVER again. Argh. I had friends of friends who the only CD they had in their car was a Disturbed album. *I swear if I ever hear another Disturbed song I will kill myself.*

This song






Or anything like this also makes me want to kill myself. My Neighbours at my dads place also played this song literally EVERY night :afr

Oh, and because I'm Australian there is only a certain amount of Aussie music than you can entirely dislike... Because you're going to be hearing it for years and years.

AC/DC - They were good, but it's over and I'm sick of hearing their songs. 
INXS - Same as above
Silverchair - Their old stuff was good. New stuff I can't stand, and not many other Aussies can either. 
Powderfinger - The definition of laid back Aussie music. I will always regret not seeing them live.
Hilltop Hoods - LIKE 

There's more but meh  I focus more on live music these days. I went to the Big Day Out for the first time and saw Rammstein. I know everyone raves about their live performances.... But it was outstanding... Some of the other smaller bands were great too... Operator Please, Blue King Brown.

Lupe Fiasco was disappointing live, Iggy Pop was fun... A lot of people got into that.


----------



## DiamondSky (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't understand most of today's pop music. It's all autotune and inane lyrics, not even written or sung by the "singers" themselves. These days its all about a 'sexy' image and faking it. Very sad.

If you can't sing and/or play an instrument, you're not a musician!


----------

